
Are Senior Software Engineers Paid $500K and More? – Compensation Guide [video] - soygul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q1GGW04hjw
======
soygul
Hello all,

I've just published an analysis of software engineer compensations. It
compares junior vs senior compensations and gives you a rough idea of what
your compensation could be based on location. If you want to check it out:

* YouTube (video with narrative + examples): posted above

* Article: [https://quanticdev.com/articles/senior-engineer-compensation...](https://quanticdev.com/articles/senior-engineer-compensation-guide)

Hope this helps attract more people to (software) engineering field. All
feedback is welcome.

If anyone wants to clone or contribute to the written version of this guide,
it is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/soygul/QuanticDev/blob/master/articles/se...](https://github.com/soygul/QuanticDev/blob/master/articles/senior-
engineer-compensation-guide.md)

~~~
soygul
Fixed article link: [https://quanticdev.com/articles/software-engineer-
compensati...](https://quanticdev.com/articles/software-engineer-compensation-
guide)

